
Inside the Southern California factory that makes the Donald Trump hats - seesomesense
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-trump-hats-cali-fame-carson-20151124-story.html
======
seesomesense
"The company employs about 100 people in a 30,000-square-foot warehouse. About
80% of the company’s workforce is Latino"

